# original new old stock paratrooper bike



## walter branche (Mar 12, 2012)

if you are in the orlando area ,the bike is on the wall of Orange Cycle , Bike was removed from the original box ,and mounted to the wall over 30 years ago, The  bike shop owner was telling me about the bike today , I have seen it and knew it was there , I* did not realize how nice and perfect an example the bike was  , walter branche, this bike has never been ridden ,. it is correct in every detail


----------



## Bozman (Mar 13, 2012)

Someone PLEASE take pictures!


----------



## catfish (Mar 14, 2012)

walter branche said:


> if you are in the orlando area ,the bike is on the wall of Orange Cycle , Bike was removed from the original box ,and mounted to the wall over 30 years ago, The  bike shop owner was telling me about the bike today , I have seen it and knew it was there , I* did not realize how nice and perfect an example the bike was  , walter branche, this bike has never been ridden ,. it is correct in every detail




Walter,   Is it for sale? I'm interested.  Catfish


----------



## walter branche (Mar 14, 2012)

*Not for sale*

No Sir , I just wanted people to know that it is correct in every way ,if someone needed to know what a part or piece looked like ,.. O K ,you know if it was for sale, it would be in my honey hole of goodies going to copake  ,  Thank you , wpb


----------



## Mercian (Sep 17, 2022)

Thread Resurection (-: @

I saw Walter's post whils searching for something else....

Google Earth shows the BSA Paratrooper was still there in Feb 2018.






Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

